# Navionics Chip Return



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I purchased a new Navionics Premium chip from Gander Mountain back on 3-1.
They indicated I could send my old chip back and receive a $50.00 rebate towards my new purchase. Also, there was a tackle company that had a booth set up in the store passing out the Navionics return envelopes.

I called Navionics this morning as I had not heard anything since I sent my chip in. They indicated the promotion ended in Dec...? I checked the website before I sent my chip back and I did not see anything in regards to this ending in Dec 2010. I checked this morning and now there is a note stating the return/rebate did end in Dec. Also, you have to pay postage to get your chip back...! Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Larry Carr (Sep 24, 2007)

triton189 said:


> I purchased a new Navionics Premium chip from Gander Mountain back on 3-1.
> They indicated I could send my old chip back and receive a $50.00 rebate towards my new purchase. Also, there was a tackle company that had a booth set up in the store passing out the Navionics return envelopes.
> 
> I called Navionics this morning as I had not heard anything since I sent my chip in. They indicated the promotion ended in Dec...? I checked the website before I sent my chip back and I did not see anything in regards to this ending in Dec 2010. I checked this morning and now there is a note stating the return/rebate did end in Dec. Also, you have to pay postage to get your chip back...! Anyone else experience this?


What Gander were you shopping in (maybe Dayton/Huber Hts by your home town profile?) and who was the tackle company that was handing out the trade in envelopes? I used to work for Navionics and still have some contacts there. It is true the Trade in Program was discontinued on 12/31/10. The Gander store should have known that and whoever the tackle company that was handing out the trade in envelopes needs to be told.
Thatsa a bummer!
LC


----------

